# Has anybody had a sigmoidoscopy done?



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

I am scheduled to have a sigmoidoscopy done in 4 weeks. Just looking at what I am allowed to eat 24 hours before the procedure makes me feel weak! How do you feel after only drinking liquids all day and no solid food except gelatin? Is the procedure really uncomfortable? Is there pain? Can you get it done while having your period? Is it messy while it is being done? I am sort of anxious and nervous about it!!!I am 35 yrs old. However, I am getting the procedure done becuase Prozac and Citrucel did not help with the C and my grandma died of colon cancer. The doctor thinks everything is going to look normal, but just to be safe he is performing it. To tell you the truth I agree, since every time I feel constipated or I feel cramps, I worry. Thanks in advance for any information,LMT


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

Hi LMTI had a sigmoidoscopy in April after avoiding having it done for YEARS...I was so afraid of the procedure.Here is what I can tell you - the cleaning-out part of it for me was the worst. I had to take two Dulcolax pills the night before and do they work!!! The next morning at the clinic they gave me two enemas, which I was also dreading but turned out to be not much fun but not as horrible as I imagined. As for the actual sigmoidoscopy, my GI knew how scared I was and he gave me Versed (sp?)throught the IV, and I do not remember a darn thing after watching the nurse inject it into the IV line. Nothing. No pain. The next thing I remember is 'waking up' mid-sentence in the midst of a conversation with the recovery room nurse. Maybe your doctor could use that med. on you if you ask for it. I know sedatives are not always used on sigmoidoscopies, but in my case, they figured I needed it, I was so nervous! As for having your period, I don't know if they'd still do it or not. I didn't get to wear anything except that wonderful hospital gown, so it might be something to ask about. Maybe they can reschedule the test if need be.Please don't be afraid of this test. I put it off for sooooo long because I was afraid to do it, but now, after having gone through it, I wouldn't hesitate if I needed it again. It's certainly not the most fun thing to do in the world, but for the peace of mind and the knowledge it can provide, it's worth it. I can honestly say the test itself was very painless - the worst of it all was the prep the night before. If there's anything else I can tell you, please email me. Try not to worry too much about this, although I know that's easier said than done.







Good luck with the test. You're going to do great. let us know how it turns out.StephaniePS - As for the liquid diet 24 hours beforehand, yes, that stinks too!! You'll be plenty hungry by the time the test it over....just keep drinking a lot, that's what helped me to avoid the overly rumbly tummy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

LMTThe preparation is worse than the actual procedure. I have had it done 4 times and they sudate you but you are concious. I even watched the TV as the procedure was being done.Very interesting - a little uncomfortable but well worth the trouble and peace of mind! Good luck and don't worry!!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi LMT, It will probably make you feel better if they are able to rule out colon cancer. Wish there was an easier way. It was a while ago when I had mine. I have had a colonoscopy since though, which goes higher up yet. Do you have to give yourself enema/s as part of the prep? I was not given any med. with my flexable sigmoid, and it was uncomfortable (painful), but doesn't last too long. I doubt that I would have it done without medication again though. My colonoscopy was done with med. and I barely remember it. Some people do not find it painful, just uncomfortable though. People with IBS, they say, have more pain with this procedure than people with ulcerative colitis! It is not uncommon for IBSers to react with painful spasms. I was fine up to a certain point in the procedure and then they started. After he pulled it out of that area, they went away. I might ask them to schedule it at a different time if I had my period though. As Regel 13 says, drink alot. Pretty soon you'll be joining the ranks of the SOT Club; Survivers of Tubation. You'll have earned your badge! ------------------


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Definately ask for sedation for the procedure. I had it w/o and it was the longest 15 minutes of my life! So, for me the prep wasn't too bad. The fasting didn't affect me too much (just really hungry) and I had to give myself two enemas and those cleaned me out good! But if you don't want sedation, it is something you can live through, just VERY uncomfortable. Also, afterwards I had painful gas for a couple of days, but I didn't care since it wasn't as uncomfortable as the procedure!







Ty


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

I had one done on May 17th. I was worried sick about it, but the worse part was the day before. Nothing but water and jello, as for the proceedure, I don't remember much about it. I was wheeled in, and then remember the nurse injecting something into the IV and then remember waking up to see my husband sat by the bed!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

Thank you sooooo much everybody!!! I feel so much stronger emotionally!!!I went to the bookstore and bought Dr. Salt's book (IBS & the Mind-Body Brain-Gut Connection) since my dr. said that he is certain that what I have is IBS.He gave me another antidepressant called Effexor XR, since the Prozac was giving me cramps and I kept waking up at 3am. I am so appreciative of all of you and this BB. I finally feel "normal". I saw my husband at my son's football practice,since he is one of the coaches and he got there late, but practice still had not started. He did not even ask me how it went with the doctor. The first thing he did was ask a parent why was it that his son was not at practice on Friday. After that, he went to talk to the other coaches. Meanwhile, I was there so anxious to tell him about the sigmoidoscopy and what the doctor said....He came to talk to me when I finally told him to keep the water that I for our son.He followed me to the car and I ignored him and left. It sounds childish but, I don't think he even deserved my responding to him!!! This BB gives the support that a lot of us need!!! And thank you again for it!!!Moldie,I was given a laxative liquid and tablets and an enema to use the day before the procedure. The day of the procedure is going to be the day that I will have the flattest stomach that I have ever had!!!I saw some books about the Yeast Connection.I will bring this up to the doctor in my next visit for sure!!![This message has been edited by LMT (edited 08-09-99).][This message has been edited by LMT (edited 08-09-99).][This message has been edited by LMT (edited 08-09-99).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

Hi,Just a few months ago, I had a flexible sigmoidoscopy done at a clinic by a gastro-enterologist. On the day of the procedure I could only have clear liquids until after my 12:00 noon appointment. Two hours prior to my appointment, I had to give myself two Fleet-Ready-To-Use enemas. This took about an hour. I then drove myself to the clinic.I was so scared, but everyone was so nice and understanding. My doctor told me what he was doing and talked to me throughout the entire time.First I had to lay on my left side while the tube was inserted and stay in that position during the entire examination. I was able to watch the exam on an overhead TV monitor. (It's not everyone who can say they've seen the inside of their own intestine.) The actual procedure took about 10 minutes, including taking 4 tissue samples for biopsy.As soon as the tube was removed, my doctor said he knew I didn't have colitis, diverticulitis or polyps. The tissue was taken to rule out cancer. Three weeks later the pathology results showed no cancer. Hence the diagnosis that I have IBS.From the time I walked into the clinic to the time I walked out was 35 mintues.So,good luck, LMT. I put off having this test for 2-1/2 years. I'm the biggest baby ever. If I could do it, you can too.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I do not understand why they are giving you a sigmiod and not a colonoscopy, especially if they suspect cancer. The sigmoid just doesn't go up high enough and VERY often things are missed. The colonoscopy goes all the way up to the ilieum (connection of large and small) and just into the small intestine, the sigmoid does not. This makes no sense and makes me mad that they would put you through that prep procedure and not do the best test. Please call and ask about this, I really think you should be getting a colonoscopy instead. There have been so many misdiagnosed people because the best test was not done and they missed something.


----------

